# تعريب المصطلحة on-line Leak Repair Sealants



## blw41372 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة المشاركين الكرام
أريد معرفة المزيد عن " تكنولوجيا on-line leak sealing" لو تفضلتم
فقط أعرف هي تستخدم في بعض المعالجات الحرارية و الصمامات ...


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

مفيد


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

مممممممممم


----------



## zma1978 (2 مارس 2014)

مواد ختم لمعالجة التسريب


----------

